# Insulation question:



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, now that you guys have helped me out with the ceiling (drywall instead of a drop ceiling) I'm curious what insulation I should use. 

I have what I would call a solid I-shaped joist in my basement ceiling where the distance from the top of the ceiling/bottom of the floor boards to the very bottom of the joist is about 9.5" and the width is around 15".

Any suggestions on type of insulation or mounting technique? Paper backed versus just rolled? Batts versus roll? Stapled versus those little hangers that go from joist to joist?

Thanks!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Captain Rex said:


> OK, now that you guys have helped me out with the ceiling (drywall instead of a drop ceiling) I'm curious what insulation I should use.
> 
> I have what I would call a solid I-shaped joist in my basement ceiling where the distance from the top of the ceiling/bottom of the floor boards to the very bottom of the joist is about 9.5" and the width is around 15".
> 
> ...


You can use standard R19 fiberglass and staple to joist face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Is R30 better than R19? This is one place I was getting confused in talking to different people at Home Depot and Menards.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You won't need more than R19 for sound even though R30 is thicker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Does the paper backing help or hurt the sound insolation ability? Also, wondering about batts versus rolls.

Thank you to all who have answered this and my other threads.....you've been a big help!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Kraft Paper face does not affect anything.

Batts vs. rolls is a personal preference


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the rolls, especially from Lowes, they sell it wrapped in plastic, very nice to work with. Plus you can cut it to the exact length you need. I bought a electric knife on Ebay for 5 bucks and can honestly say I don't know how I got along with out it, the insulation cuts like butter even the 703, no mess and no drama, I love it.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

That's super good advice Rick


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

rickp said:


> I like the rolls, especially from Lowes, they sell it wrapped in plastic, very nice to work with. Plus you can cut it to the exact length you need. I bought a electric knife on Ebay for 5 bucks and can honestly say I don't know how I got along with out it, the insulation cuts like butter even the 703, no mess and no drama, I love it.


I want to make sure I understand this correctly: The insulation is incased in plastic and not just in the packaging plastic that surrounds the whole bulk roll? If so I imagine this to be the cleanest insulation install ever......Also, what R-value is this insulation?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You can find this wrapping on many different R values. R19 included

It is completely wrapped in plastic, yes.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Does the wrapping degrade the insulation's ability to block sound at all? Also, how would I attach it to my ceiling joists?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

No it does not degrade.

It would be "friction-fit" into the joists. You could use wires to hold up in there. Personally, I'd use the Kraft paper face and staple to joists. But that's just me.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Personally, I'd use the Kraft paper face and staple to joists. But that's just me.



Due to cost for some other reason? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I find the paper + staples is neat and fast and no looking behind be to see if the indulation's falling out.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Ted White said:


> I find the paper + staples is neat and fast and no looking behind be to see if the indulation's falling out.


As I've never insulated a ceiling before, would you prefer batts or rolls? Each run of joists would be 134" long if that matters.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I'm good with either. Faster with rolls


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

The plastic wrapped insulation has wings on it for stapling like the Kraft backed stuff does. Once you try the plastic wrapped stuff you will never use the Kraft paper insulation again. If you use the rolls you would simply cut it to 134" and put it up, if you use the batts you would have two pieces per 134" span. Don't forget to use your wifes electric knife:whistling:


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I wasn't aware of that. Thanks. Really great to know.


----------

